# Celebrity Chef Takes on Ironman 70.3



## CWard (Nov 23, 2009)

Star Magazine online has a fun article about a celebrity chef bringing new meaning to "Iron Chef."

Rocco DiSpirito completed his second 70.3 Ironman as he finished the 2009 Foster Grant Ironman World Championship 70.3 earlier this month. 

I thought the community might be interested especially since Rocco is introducing a new cook book early next year giving a healthy makeover to our favorite comfort foods.  The article is featured in Star Magazine online which is also introducing a new health and fitness blog.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Feb 7, 2010)

Thats a good idea. I dont know who he or she is though..


----------



## Gennie32 (Feb 13, 2010)

I think its cool... is there a way to put up our health comfort food ideas on star magzine...? then we can have a compete on the ironman....


----------

